# Doct. Marshall's Varient



## JustGlass (Sep 24, 2008)

I recently purchase this open pontil Doct. Marshall's bottle and I have a couple of questions. Ive seen and owned many of these snuff bottles but Ive never seen one with embossing like this one. Is this a older version? I have a open pontil one that just says Doct. Marshall's Snuff and the glass doesn't even compare to the crudness of this bottle. Ive seen two bottles that appeared to be smaller in size and they only had the word aromatic on the face. Both were dug and both were broken. Does anyone know when Doct Marshall bottles first went into business?


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 24, 2008)

pic 2


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 24, 2008)

pic 3


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2008)

> I have a couple of questions. Ive seen and owned many of these snuff bottles but Ive never seen one with embossing like this one. Is this a older version? I have a open pontil one that just says Doct. Marshall's Snuff and the glass doesn't even compare to the crudness of this bottle. Ive seen two bottles that appeared to be smaller in size and they only had the word aromatic on the face. Both were dug and both were broken. Does anyone know when Doct Marshall bottles first went into business?


 

 Yes, that is the earlier variant and is much more uncommon.  It is first listed as being advertised by Druggist Charles Bowen in 1837 (O Dell 2000).


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info GuntherHess. I was surprised
  to find no info on Doct. Marshalls Snuff on the net. I know they sold a ton and where quite popular in the past. Do you know what state and town the were manufactured in? Ive run accrossed a few with labels in the past and Im sure that info was probably listed on them but I never took the time to read the label.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it was made in Boston.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 25, 2008)

I have him listed as early as 1829 and 1830. The DOCT. is an older one I'm sure.G. Marshall 92 Genesee St. Utica, N.Y.


----------



## Dabeel (Sep 25, 2008)

Just Glass,

 That sure is a pretty bottle.....love the whittle on it. When I was digging in Sacramento last year in the original flood lines(1850-1860) all the medicine bottles looked like that. It is a clear indicator of the earliest variants of the bottle.
 I found a Doct. Marshall's snuff, no other embossing on it that was only 2" in size with open pontil as well.

 Nice one!
 Doug


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2008)

> I'm sure.G. Marshall 92 Genesee St. Utica, N.Y.


 
 According to ODell it was originally formulated by Dr Marshall of Middlebury VT. It was sold by several proprietors the first being Charles Bowen. One labelled address is No. 1 Cornhill Boston.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 25, 2008)

oops! Pulled out my latest Digger Book now too. You are correct. I found where it read just that. I'll have to see if I can hunt down some advertising stuff on that one.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 25, 2008)

Found ad     Dr. Marshall's Headache Snuff 50 cents a bottle. This is 1835.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice bottle, great find.  Utica, NY?  Headache snuff?  Please do tell more, very interesting.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

The Utica N.Y. may be a different Marshall? There are alot of Marshall ads pre 1840. Kinda hard to tell between them. Diggers book states it has a pleasant flavor and it's immediate effect, after being cured, is aggreeable.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 26, 2008)

That is one, killer, little bottle.I am far from an expert but a rolled lip would be odd for a 30's medicine.It still looks alot earlier than the common mold.Congrats


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

True rolled lip seems to be more 1850's thing and up to 1870.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll look thru some 1850's ad info this afternoon.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 26, 2008)

Heres a ad I found on the net.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 26, 2008)

Heres a pic of my other Doct. Marshalls open pontil. The glass doesn't appear as old.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 26, 2008)

This Marshall's I have is one of the newer version.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

Kool! I wonder if they were part of the Food and Drug crackdown. Curious to see what was in this stuff or snuff.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 26, 2008)

I have one of these with the original cork and some bright red contents. This one is a real cool little bottle with a paper thin flaired lip. These varients are very rare. 

 Anyways, I was going to post it on my website for sale at some point, but would entertain offers... Just Glass, I hope you don't mind... I know that you started this thread for information. 

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 26, 2008)

What is your website? Just to be sure I have it.

 I would agree that version is quite rare and ones without broken lips are even less common..


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is the website I think he was talking about.  Real nice guy.  Meet him at Hecklers.  
Bottle show . com


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 26, 2008)

Earlyglass that is one heck of a nice snuff bottle. I never would have guessed that they made one with a thin lip. Awesome bottle!!! gotta get one.


----------



## alexhopes (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi 
 This is alexhopes, I have a couple of questions. Ive seen and owned many of these snuff bottles but Ive never seen one with embossing like this one. Is this a older version? I have a open pontil one that just says Doct. Marshall's Snuff and the glass doesn't even compare to the crudness of this bottle. Ive seen two bottles that appeared to be smaller in size and they only had the word aromatic on the face. Both were dug and both were broken. Does anyone know when Doct Marshall bottles first went into business?
 ==================================================================================
 alexhopes

Car Auctions


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
 Read the previous threads in this post. I think all your questions were answered.


----------



## msleonas (May 7, 2012)

I recently found a Marshall's Snuff bottle, but it doesn't say Doctor or Dr. or Doct. Just wondering if anyone knows why they might have taken the doctor part off of the bottle?


----------



## msleonas (May 7, 2012)

Sorry the text is backwards because I used the built in camera on the laptop.


----------



## msleonas (May 7, 2012)

The Marshall's side.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 7, 2012)

That looks like a late bottle. By that time they were probably trying to disassociate the product from medical claims due to the F&D Act.

 Fairly old thread dug up there.


----------



## msleonas (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, that makes sense. The bottle itself has a seam all the way to the top.


----------



## beendiggin (May 8, 2012)

That is a super crude looking bottle.  Nice addition Gary.


----------

